# Location of habitation fuses



## weebill

Can anyone help with the location of the habitation fuses on a Bessacar 435

I think a fuse which is related to the radio/fridge electronics has gone but I have have not been able to track it down

Any clues would be appreciated

Bill


----------



## pfil32

I had this problem with my Bessacarr E495. I think you will find the fuse behind the Control panel which in mine is situated above habitation door. It will mean removing control panel to get at it. This is quite easy just 2 screws after removing surround. 

Phil


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi Bill

Dependant on the age of your 435 depends on where the fuses are housed.
The fuses on earlier models are to be found in the wardrobe either on the PMS unit (charger/consumer unit) or to the left of consumer unit.
In the later models they are under one of your bed locker (usually the front o/s).
The radio and fridge electrics should not be related,you are more than welcome to call and we will try our best to help you.

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi Bill

Having just spoken to one of my technicians he has said in some 2007 - 2009 models they were related and the only answer was to replace the relay/fuse panel.

Many thanks

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## pfil32

When I was away in France last year I lost the Radio and Fridge. And I replaced fuse as discribed above habitation door and both returned. The fuse feeds the radio from the leisure battery and the permanent 12v supply to the Fridge. Without this permanent supply the fridge will not work on any of the options i.e 240v Gas or 12v. The radio if I remember correctly does work off the engine battery ok even if this fuse is blown.

Phil


----------



## weebill

Many thanks to all

Looks like its the panel to come off at the weekend

Will post the outcome

Bill


----------



## dilly

The fuses for my 07 410 Bessacarr were behind the drivers seat , I think .


----------



## pfil32

My Bessacarr E495 is a 2006, if yours is later than that the fuse I discribed behind the control panel could be in a different place.

Phil


----------



## weebill

pfil32 said:


> My Bessacarr E495 is a 2006, if yours is later than that the fuse I discribed behind the control panel could be in a different place.
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil

My 435 is also 2006 so hopefully the location will be the same

Bill


----------



## weebill

Many thanks to Phil

The offending fuse is concealed behind the panel over the habitation door and I would never have thought of looking there

Having replaced said fuse all is now well again  

For those that might be interested I have attempted to attach the schematic


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

weebill said:


> Many thanks to Phil
> 
> The offending fuse is concealed behind the panel over the habitation door and I would never have thought of looking there
> 
> Having replaced said fuse all is now well again
> 
> For those that might be interested I have attempted to attach the schematic


This is an excellent example of how a thread should be.

Initial problem, several options for a cure, cure found, and OP posts result + a diagram to help others.

Perfick


----------

